# PhpMyAdmin auf lokaler Testumgebung mit Apache, PHP und MySQL



## mKeimeier (14. August 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf einem Rechner im Intranet folgende Dinge installiert bzw. miteinander verknüpft:

Windows XP
Apache 2.0.58
PHP 5.1.4
 -> Anpassung der httpd.conf (von Apache2) sieht wie folgt aus:

```
LoadModule php5_module "c:/php514/php5apache2.dll"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
PHPIniDir "c:/php514"
```
 -> Anpassung der php.ini zum Laden der MySQL-DLL
MySQL 4.1

Jetzt habe ich versucht, PhpMyAdmin in den Versionen 2.8.2 und 2.6.4 zu benutzen. Alles funktioniert soweit auch, jedoch bricht das Ganze z. B. beim Laden der Seite zum Erzeugen einer Tabelle einfach ab. Guckt man in den Quelltext, erkennt man hier diesen prompten Abbruch. Ob Firefox oder Internet Explorer, das Problem bleibt. Ob ich von dem Rechner direkt oder von einem anderen PC aus dem Netzwerk zugreife, das Problem besteht weiterhin. Auch das Installieren der Testumgebung auf einem anderen PC brachte keinen Erfolg.

*Nachtrag: *Auch das Laden von phpinfo() bricht ab, in unregelmäßigen Abständen, auch nicht immer an der selben Stelle...

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem und kennt einen Weg zur Problembehebung? Gibt es bereits irgendwo Lösungsansätze?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon jetzt
mk


----------



## daddz (14. August 2006)

Wieso versuchst du es nicht mit Xampp?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2006)

Hallo!


			
				mKeimeier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Nachtrag: *Auch das Laden von phpinfo() bricht ab, in unregelmäßigen Abständen, auch nicht immer an der selben Stelle...


Hört sich ganz nach einem Verbindungsabbruch an.
Lassen sich denn zumindest statische HTML-Seiten problemlos aufrufen?
Was passiert wenn Du phpinfo() aufrufst ohne dass MySQL läuft?
Evlt. auch mal (nur zu Testzwecken) die Firewall deaktivieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mKeimeier (14. August 2006)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten...

Das Deaktivieren von mysql bringt auch keinen Vorteil, der Aufbau von phpinfo() dauert weiterhin sehr lange und bricht irgendwann (oft nach/in der Zeile magic_quotes_gpc) ab.

Statische HTML-Seiten werden einwandfrei geladen, auch die automatische Auflistung des Ordnerinhalts von Apache2 funktioniert schnell und einwandfrei.

Das Problem scheint bei PHP zu liegen, gibt es da spezielle Eigenschaften, die man in der php.ini gesondert festlegen muss?

mfg
mk


----------



## Mark (14. August 2006)

Hi!

Nicht, daß ich mich auskennen würde, aber der "Abbruch einer MySql-Abfrage" kenne ich: schuld bei mir waren die Settings der "timeouts" in der php.ini.
Welches Setting (z.B. mysql.connect_timeout) nun helfen könnte, weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht ist es ein Versuch wert...
(warum die phpinfo()-Anzeige so lange dauert, daß es zu einem timeout kommen könnte, ist ein anderes Problem  ).

...wenn's totaler Stumpfsinn ist, bitte einfach ignorieren 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2006)

An der "max_execution_time" dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen..... ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine dass sie per default auf 60 Sekunden steht.
Sollte also zumindest für phpinfo() mehr als ausreichend sein.

Aber Du kannst nochmal versuchen über der "LoadModule" Zeile folgendes einzufügen (der Pfad müsste so eigentlich stimmen):

```
LoadFile "c:/php514/php5ts.dll"
```
Und kontrolliere mal bei phpinfo() ob der dort angegebene Pfad zur php.ini stimmt (steht fast ganz oben).

[edit]
@Mark, er hat auch Probleme wenn MySQL garnicht läuft..... also kann es daran nicht liegen.
Zumindest phpinfo() sollte sich problemlos aufrufen lassen..... aber da haut es schon nicht hin.
[/edit]


----------



## Mark (14. August 2006)

Hi Dr Dau!

Ja, richtig, ich schrieb ja: mein PHP Wissen ist sehr begrenzt.
Ich sah den Hinweis auch nur in Richtung: evtl. treffen sich dort zwei Probleme, phpinfo() benötigt viel zu lange und deshalb der Abbruch durch "max_execution_time", wobei das erste Problem das Ausschlaggebende ist, das zweite nur die Folge...

...aber ich bin ja schon wieder ruhig und verkrümel mich in die "Grafikecke" 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## mKeimeier (15. August 2006)

Der Pfad zur php.ini passt.

Einen kleinen Fortschritt gibt es aber...:
Wenn ich von dem Rechner, auf dem der Webserver läuft, darauf zugreife, funktioniert es in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Wenn phpinfo() geladen wird, dann auch vollständig. Bei Zugriff von einem anderen Rechner bricht es allerdings wieder irgendwo ab...

bin schon fast am verzweifeln... trotzdem DANKE

[edit]
Habe mal den Port auf 8080 geändert, das Problem besteht weiterhin.
[/edit]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2006)

Mark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...aber ich bin ja schon wieder ruhig und verkrümel mich in die "Grafikecke"


Ach Quatsch, Du bist uns hier immer willkommen Mark. Ich schau ja auch ab und an mal in Deinem Bereich vorbei.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. August 2006)

Die Firewall hast Du mal deaktiviert gehabt?
Die oben genannte DLL hast Du geladen?

Ansonsten schaue Dir mal die Links zur Installation an, die ich mal gepostet habe.
Evtl. fällt Dir ja irgendwas auf.


----------



## mKeimeier (15. August 2006)

Habe eure Hinweise gerne angenommen und mir auch die Seiten von Dr Dau (Danke schöön) angeschaut. Bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das ganze erstmal mit dem alten PHP-Release (Version 4.4.3) zu probieren. Ich habe das Ganze jetzt soweit, dass ich den Server auf Port 8080 gelegt habe (vorher 80) und ich lokal die phpinfo() mit korrekter Geschwindigkeit und korrekter Dargestellung sehen kann. Allerdings klappt der Zugriff von einem externen Rechner auf 192.168.0.11:8080 nicht. Alles, was über Apache an sich hinausgeht, schlägt fehl. Er lädt und lädt für phpinfo(), bricht dann bei output_handler ab...

Hat noch jemand weitere Lösungsansätze? Ich verzweifle so langsam...

P.S.: Firewall auf Host und Client deaktiviert bzw. auf dem Host nie installiert gewesen.

Nachtrag:
Habe nochmal ein bisschen rumprobiert; phpinfo() funktioniert jetzt nach dem Neustarten des Apache Servers genau EIN Mal, danach nicht mehr. Vielleicht hilft das ja jemandem, bzw. jemand kennt das Problem...


----------

